# Altums from 2009



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

new Altum season started, update my Altums 

























click photo below for vedio


more photos

























more video


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish. Nice minimalist scape, too. Good job.

Did you raise these guys from fry?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Those are FROZEN blood worms in the feeding cone, is it not?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, got them last summer, they were size of a dime.



crazy72 said:


> Gorgeous fish. Nice minimalist scape, too. Good job.
> 
> Did you raise these guys from fry?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, yeah.
nice to have the Altum feed at top, better for their fins development



bigfry said:


> Beautiful fish! Those are FROZEN blood worms in the feeding cone, is it not?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kevin:
Are you thinking of growing out more this season?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

no, too much work, I'll just try to grow this batch bigger



Embersmom said:


> Hi Kevin:
> Are you thinking of growing out more this season?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> no, too much work, I'll just try to grow this batch bigger


You've really done a great job with them, Kevin; they're beautiful. Always enjoy seeing updates on them.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, there are few more photos and video


Embersmom said:


> You've really done a great job with them, Kevin; they're beautiful. Always enjoy seeing updates on them.


----------



## FCS (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice set up you have there. What size of tank are you using?
I used to have 4 of them in a 65 gal heavily planted tank, grew to a relatively big size but just started dying out one by one for no reason at all.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, the tank is 150 gallon 48x24x30.
Altums better in big tank with big group.
planted tank don't serve them well, either.



FCS said:


> Very nice set up you have there. What size of tank are you using?
> I used to have 4 of them in a 65 gal heavily planted tank, grew to a relatively big size but just started dying out one by one for no reason at all.


----------



## columbus (Apr 28, 2010)

Kevin, nice group of Altums, may I know where you got them from?



kevin22 said:


> thanks, got them last summer, they were size of a dime.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

[email protected]


columbus said:


> Kevin, nice group of Altums, may I know where you got them from?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

truly stunning!


----------

